# I've heard the stories



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

EthanB said:


> With any luck they tried huffing the stuff like a whippit.


I needed a good laugh. Thanks.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Picked up a few things today. And replaced all my employees missing tools


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> Picked up a few things today. And replaces all my employees missing tools


Nice choice!


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice dump trailer! What's the length on that thing? Are those ramps on the side? I need to get one of those!


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> In my previous life as a firefighter in a Chicago suburb, we all knew several guys who served in the city in the same capacity....but much tougher.
> 
> When available, they would have to assign a person to each side of the rig to guard against theft right out of the compartments.
> 
> In addition when the bam-boo-laantz would show up alone they had to be prepared for gunfire, and when they took cover would get blamed for not responding fast enough with lawsuits all the time. No win situation and I'm sure it's gotten worse.


Sounds like they need to mount one of those gun turrets the military hummers have on top of the firetruck. 
















Or maybe one of these:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Sucks big time. I feel your pain as I had about $1600 in hand tools stolen out of my truck sitting in my driveway the night before Thanksgiving.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

QCCI said:


> Nice dump trailer! What's the length on that thing? Are those ramps on the side? I need to get one of those!


It's a 10k 10' I have ramps that can mount on the side but took them off seeing they are about 200 lbs each. Figured I'd rather not have the extra weight. Just finished up the steak rack


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Dustincoc said:


> Sounds like they need to mount one of those gun turrets the military hummers have on top of the firetruck.


They could use the water cannon. Non lethal but affective.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> They could use the water cannon. Non lethal but affective.


But then the scumbags can try again. My method eliminates the threat permanantly, the rockets would just vaporize the guys, Much bigger deterant when you know your familiy won't even get to bury you. :jester:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Dustincoc said:


> But then the scumbags can try again. My method eliminates the threat permanantly, the rockets would just vaporize the guys, Much bigger deterant when you know your familiy won't even get to bury you. :jester:


True.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

That's about the size I'm looking for. I want to be able to haul a bobcat or scissor lift in it also.

What brand is it?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

That's why I like it. It doubles as a small equipment trailer. It's a griffin. Here's the web site where I got it http://www.jprserviceinc.com/mobile/mdefault.aspx


----------



## WorkingDad (Dec 16, 2012)

Back in the day, in college, my apartment was broken into. I lived with 2 other guys in a 2 bedroom apartment. 1 bunk room (bunk beds all around the walls for us and friends to crash), the main living room and a gaming/computer room. The main living room had a sliding glass door which opened up to a fairly good sized lawn in the back of the apartment complex. We kept a shotgun behind each room door, had a WWII Mosin-Nagant in a display coffee table. The game room had 4 top-end computers, xbox, tv + tons of DVDs.

So one day 1 roomate and I come back from a late night Steak & Shake run, the other roommate is sleeping the bunk room. There's a brick laying the middle of the living room, glass door is shattered. We check on the other roommate, still sound asleep (door was closed), wake him up. We check around the apartment and can't find anything missing, except a jar of pocket change sitting beside one of the computers. Had maybe $5 change in it. Out of all the stuff to take... $5 in change. 

Point is, robbers will take the quickest buck that leaves the smallest trail. Cash over tools, small tools over big tools, dvd players over large TVs.


----------



## WorkingDad (Dec 16, 2012)

On that line, has anyone marked their equipement, engraved, bar code or the like so they can be tracked down at pawn shops?


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> So everyone's heard the stories of people stealing tools from job sites, but I've never thought it would happen to me.
> I took yesterday off to go pick up my new dump trailer :clap: so this morning I stopped at the lumber yard to get some pt for the sides of the trailer, then stop at my current job to pick up my impact to find out that some scum bag smashed the back window and made off with about $2500 in tools. Great. Both impacts, 3 drills, radio, circular saw 6 cases of drivers and bits, and several hand tools. But left every big ticket tool there. So now I'm tool less and still don't have the dump trailer finished.


Do you think a job site box would have prevented this? Im just slightly paranoid, and while designing my trailer retrofit, I've been playing with the idea of just tossing in a gang box.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WorkingDad said:


> On that line, has anyone marked their equipement, engraved, bar code or the like so they can be tracked down at pawn shops?


I have serial numbers for almost all my tools. I write them on the Manuel when I get them. I also engrave everything a can. And sharpie everything I can't engrave.
We live in a small city with only 2 pawn shops. I personally went and talked with the owners at both of them. The detective assigned to the case called me this morning and said they are checking the pawn shops and craigslist.
I seriously doubt I'll see them again. They are probably already sold to some other contracter with him knowing they are stolen. 
At this point the only things I haven't replaced are a radio, power planer, and the romex.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

madmax718 said:


> Do you think a job site box would have prevented this? Im just slightly paranoid, and while designing my trailer retrofit, I've been playing with the idea of just tossing in a gang box.


We were already shopping for one. One of my guys has one of the Stanley 50 gallon plastic ones, and they broke into it. But what I really need is a new box trailer. The day before Christmas I sold my old 93 car mate. Intending on getting a new one, but ended up with the dump trailer for now because are jobs are starting to take 3 to 4 months each. So we just kinda move into the house. I guess that's dumb.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

That Sucks! I agree its strange what thieves take and how low they stoop.
My GF had her house robbed by a family. Mom and dads footprints outside the bathroom and small kids prints in the tub. Looks like they lowered him in and had him open up the house from the inside. let him play with her sons toys while they rifled thru the house. 
They left some expensive stuff but stole the toilet paper?? Among other things.

Hope they catch the bastages that took your Shtuff!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Update: I spoke to the detective and gave him a list of every person that has been in the house since we started working. One of the names ( a past employee who stopped by after seeing my truck to try to get his job back unsuccessfully) came in connection with 3 robberies (in the past 2 weeks) of other contractors he used to work for. I hope they nail this guy.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I hope they catch him too. Not only that, but convict his ass and sent him to prison.


----------

